# Food emergency.



## xenuwantsyou (Oct 31, 2006)

So I'm out of fruit flies. I have some on the way, but I didn't expect to have this problem since I placed an order for pinheads. Well I got 1/4 inch mealworms instead so I have a problem. What are some good emergency foods.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you contact the place that sent you the wrong food? With fruit flies you really have to have a big culture going before you get the mantids. You can't order flies when you get the mantids. I suggest maybe trying to attract some wild fruit flies with some banana or something. If you're trying to feed baby mantids it will not be easy to find food that small. If you have a lot of them they will feed on each other until you can get some food. That way you can reduce your numbers.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Oct 31, 2006)

I just did an online chat with the place, the pinheads should be here tomorrow. But just in case I think I'll go scope out that holly bush in my front yard. It's a pretty nice day, so I shouldn't have that much of a problem.


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 1, 2006)

Where did you order them and what was the price? I just want to know for my own reference. Thanks!


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Nov 2, 2006)

It was here:

http://www.reptilefood.com/reptilefood/default.asp

Though I'm sure there are a million other places. Next time I'll try a different place just to compare though.


----------



## Mister Michael (Nov 8, 2006)

My local pet store sells fruit fly cultures year round for $7.99 a culture so i get those...The culture produces about 300 fruit flys and the best part is their flightless the name brand is called "Flukers" it lasts about 1 months w/ out tampering....but you can get a head start on your own culture if you get one of these....but if you don't mind dishing out $8 bucks every month....oh yeah and don't add water lol the feeding gel stuff turns super goopy and the fruit flys get stuck and swallowed by it....I found out the hard way...lol

Heres their website...www.flukerfarms.com


----------

